# Terrorist attack in Berlin market - 19 Dec 2016



## Nikola Canada (19 Dec 2016)

*Truck plows into crowded Christmas market in Berlin, at least 9 dead, 50 injured*
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/dec/19/berlin-truck-crashes-into-christmas-market

They haven't said the assailants were Muslim yet, anyone wanna place bets?


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Dec 2016)

Nikola Canada said:
			
		

> *Truck plows into crowded Christmas market in Berlin, at least 9 dead, 50 injured*
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/dec/19/berlin-truck-crashes-into-christmas-market
> 
> They haven't said the assailants were Muslim yet, anyone wanna place bets?


And they certainly will be once ISIL/Daesh takes credit ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Dec 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> And they certainly will be once ISIL/Daesh takes credit ...



Seen a funny caption. CNN is still blaming the truck.


----------



## BorisK (20 Dec 2016)

Too soon?  Although this was made for the Nice attacks so I suppose not.  

*warning : more than mildly insensitive*

https://youtu.be/kUBXRSK0osI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurnDoctor (20 Dec 2016)

BorisK said:
			
		

> Too soon?  Although this was made for the Nice attacks so I suppose not.
> 
> *warning : more than mildly insensitive*
> 
> ...



I chuckled, but then was saddened by the accuracy of level 4, I believe it was...law enforcement walking away from gang rape.  This cartoon is not too soon, in my opinion, and not nearly as insensitive as  the collective willful ignorance of the West's liberal democracies in not naming these events for what they are: acts of war by Islamic radicals.  Denying that you're at war doesn't make it true: the enemy always has a say.


----------



## Halifax Tar (21 Dec 2016)

BurnDoctor said:
			
		

> Denying that you're at war doesn't make it true: the enemy always has a say.



I wish there was a mic drop do-hickey ...


----------



## Lightguns (21 Dec 2016)

The Prussians would have conquered half the Middle East and had planted it in gabbage and piggeries by now.


----------

